# Northern Illinois



## carpet crawler

Looks like we are on the edge of finally getting some good rain coming our way tonight into tomorrow and tomorrow night after all this heat we had the last few days......I was beginning to worry but with the power of positive thinking and a little prayer and a rain dance things just might come together!!!!!


----------



## shroomdog

Saturday looks like it may be perfect. It rained so hard last night. I know I will not be the only one out there.


----------



## stump

should have had rain gauge out! was a good soaking rain well needed!


----------



## Already Gone

Another inch or so tonight could make for a sweet weekend.


----------



## reggie6567

I am wondering, with the late cold spring we have been having, conditions are now rapidly improving, but I wonder if the normal markers are not yet there - lilacs in bloom, etc. What other markers should we look for?


----------



## carpet crawler

Dandelions and elm leaves the size of a mouse ear are good signs.Once the dandelions go to seed they say the seasons almost over.


----------



## smorels

My early spot finally has some growth. Too small to pick but next weekend should be bananas. The season will probably be short and fast.


----------



## stump

when the lilacs bloom,cut the lawn 3 times,oak leaves the size of mouse ears.This year I think it my be a different animal !


----------



## goshawk75

stump said:


> when the lilacs bloom,cut the lawn 3 times,oak leaves the size of mouse ears.This year I think it my be a different animal !


I usually just go by this one..."When you go look and find some, they are up"


----------



## Already Gone

When this tree blooms...


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Already Gone

Ya gotta look long and hard this year. They are hiding well.


----------



## Already Gone

This is my reward for an hour in the woods between the rains today.







Like gramps used to say, "It's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick." That almost happened today. Be careful! Stray safe.


----------



## Immorel

Going out today to check my spots. Been out several times so far and haven’t seen anything. Maybe today, after all this rain, will be good. 
- Northwestern Suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## misskay

Going today to see what's going on ....been out few times in dupage and nothing yet...hooefully the rain helped!


----------



## Immorel

Went out in Dupage yesterday and found 5 medium sized morels. I think this weekend might be pretty good.


----------



## misskay

Immorel said:


> Went out in Dupage yesterday and found 5 medium sized morels. I think this weekend might be pretty good.


Nice! Ill let you know what I find today


----------



## Immorel

misskay said:


> Nice! Ill let you know what I find today


Good luck out there! I hope you find a bunch.
Yesterday the ground was still very wet and puddled up a bit. I bet the sun helps out nicely over the next 24-72 hours.


----------



## Immorel

58F51677-5AB9-49F1-9813-8F2FE55C61DA




__
Immorel


__
May 17, 2018




5/16/2018





this is one I found yesterday.


----------



## fish4life

I have hit a few of my spots nothing, found 3 yesterday but looked like it was pick over found a few picked stems, been a tough year so far hope this weekend is it


----------



## Immorel

Fish4life, I certainly hope we all get a bit better luck over the next week or so. I would love a nice Morel dinner!


----------



## Already Gone

Immorel said:


> Fish4life, I certainly hope we all get a bit better luck over the next week or so. I would love a nice Morel dinner!


_Gotta get into it, baby
Down where it's tangled and dark..._
Bonnie was right. The forest floor is warming quickly. Check the darkest, deepest spot you know. It's all about shadows now - but that's another song.


----------



## GrapeWood Plus

Got these Today


----------



## EagleEye

Found 3lbs in Dupage county today. Some were drying up but there’s still plenty out there!


----------



## misskay

I found nothing  this weather has been so weird... now cold again today.. ugh!


----------



## carpet crawler

Only found 8 today then stumbled on some more golden oysters.....17 pds. worth!Got some more growing behind where I work.Only found 9 little greys two weeks a go then started finding some bigger greys and yellows.So far maybe close to 20 pds.They are getting moldy and rusty but the ones I found today were smaller and fresh!


----------



## misskay

carpet crawler said:


> Only found 8 today then stumbled on some more golden oysters.....17 pds. worth!Got some more growing behind where I work.Only found 9 little greys two weeks a go then started finding some bigger greys and yellows.So far maybe close to 20 pds.They are getting moldy and rusty but the ones I found today were smaller and fresh!


You selling anything?


----------



## carpet crawler

Sorry have not been on the site...I dehydrated and gave away a lot of the oysters.Found some more yesterday...picked a few and left some...some were still ok others not if you know where Scoonmaker park is in Machesney Park is they are right at the entrance by the baseball diamond...FIRST COME FIRST SERVE! LOL


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Already Gone

Of the 48 pounds harvested, 35 came from the base of one tree.


----------



## carpet crawler

Wisconsin border.................


----------

